# this is odd!



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

so i was mixing essental oils in styrophome cups today for soap.I mixed lemon and lavender, but when i put the lemon in the lavender, it started to make fizz sound but when i came back, it had eroded the bottom of the cup! I tried both the fragrances in a cup and the lemon is the one that eroded the cup. What happened?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any citrus essential oil is a solvent. So it will melt styrofoam and plastic.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Any citrus essential oil is a solvent. So it will melt styrofoam and plastic.


That's cool! I never knew that. Thanks!:cow:


----------

